
Spatial audio is most exciting thing to happen to pop music since stereo (2017) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/11/spatial-audio-is-the-most-exciting-thing-to-happen-to-pop-music-since-stereo/
======
al2o3cr

        The engineers concede that they can't technically explain exactly how the Atmos system works
    

LOL snake oil

There's a couple quotes in the article along the lines of "I barely had to use
any EQ to mix the instruments" \- but if the result is "headphone-compatible"
with plain ol stereo headphones then Atmos is just a fancy UX on standard
delay/compression/EQ.

IMO _real_ spatial audio would require head-tracking to work the same way with
headphones as with a fixed room speaker array.

